# My word bearer termie WIP



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

spent about 3 weeks so far and all I got is this, well the other four are kickin too but this was an experiment in my photography... So here's the Champ of my Termie squad. Painted with black prime, scab red base, scab red mixed with red gore, then red gore mixed with blazing orange for the highlights... washed black and then red gore mixed with blazing orange again for highlights.. the wash tended to flatten the paint even in successive coats after the wash had dried.. yay for that!!!

C and C welcome!!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice model again Horus, you could do with a little more light in your photos as I am ssure your model looks even better in the flesh. Hurry up and finish the rest of the squad!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

TY Squeek, yes light has been my bane since I started taking pics of figures... a tank is a different issue in itself!! My wife wouldn't let me buy a light today, and said to wait until tomorrow.. god I thought I was away from my parents when I moved out LOL I will have some great pics for you of the squad tomorrow!!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah better lighting would be good but from what I can see you have done a fine job so far. As far as the metallics go, I would consider adding in some very very diluted washes in the browns and possibly a green to give the metal more of that 'dirty and corrupted' look. Mind you, we are talking mostly water here in a few coats, just enough to give the impression of verdigris and such.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Wraith thanks for looking! And thanks for the ideas. I guess I have an idea of Word Bearers looking prim and proper despite the blessing of Chaos! Always took they zeal to be reflected in their appearance too.. I have done that with my Khorne models too and know what you mean about the grime and the thin washes, they work very well! THanks again mate!


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Sweet! Damn I love those word bearers, great job man.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

What *Wraithlord* said, basically - if you have any Scaly Green around, water it down a _lot_ and it makes a great verdigris effect over brass/bronze-type colours. Overall, nice Termie though; good to see a Word Bearer as they don't seem to get modelled much...


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job i like it very much like how i see the word bearers, its nice to see only a few mutations on them


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for looking guys, I'll have some pics of the rest of the squad up later on... just gotta get my extra lights outta the car...


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Great Job here. If you accept a suggestion, try to make your photos in the sunlight and switch off the camera's flash, maybe screen the direct sun with a white sheet of thin card. You had to some tries but the light will be much better and the colors will be right.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Thats really cool mate Im a big fan of the WB because there so fanatical, really cool model with a very good paint job too, great work mate ! JD


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for the tips!! sunlight was my best friend until day light savings time came!!! it gets dark @ 4:30 pm here sooo thats not an option now
however I bought some halogen lights for my photo booth, which will work great during this blah winter season!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Really nice, I always have a soft spot for Wordbearers as they were my first CSM army.

Read your camera instructions and you will probably find a setting that allows you to leave the shutter open for 2 to 6 seconds. You'll need to balance the camera on something (otherwise with the shutter open for a few secs handshake will ruin the pic) but you can then take pics in a room with normal lighting.

Try this

Switch on macro for close up work,

Set the shutter speed (experiment from 2 to 6 secs normally works for me),

Set the delay on the camera to a couple or three seconds,

Balance or mount the camera in the right spot,

Take picture

This works OK for me and needs no lighting at all as the camera does the work.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

alright cabbage, thanks for the tips.. I just bought a tripod for my camera (mini tripod) for like 3 bucks and free shipping off ebay... sooooo... that'll definately help! That's mostly why I know I can't get good pics.. Thanks for the advice, I'll put it to good use once the tripod comes!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

here's an update on my Termies.. my Oblits are next... I pretty much have these guys finished, some basing will add that final flare. And let's not forget the decals and dullcoat... soooooo they're not done LOL


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I love them man, awesome! 

Although the one with the power claws could be a different colour or something. But other then that, great work .


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hey man, thanks for looking... I agree with you about the lightning claws, something just doesn't sit right with me, perhaps the finger blades need to be a different colour. Thanks again!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking good, the pictures are much better.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome job on the metalics but they are too clean. I would agree with the others that you need to do some washes on them but I would include a bit of red in the mix of browns. When blood dries it primarily turns brown but still has a hint of red to it.

You need to drill out the barrels of the gun, or if not that at least paint the black dots.

I also agree about the claws, they need to be different, maybe a stong opposing color for them for contrast.

Overall an awesome job!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Awesome job on the metalics but they are too clean. I would agree with the others that you need to do some washes on them but I would include a bit of red in the mix of browns. When blood dries it primarily turns brown but still has a hint of red to it.
> 
> You need to drill out the barrels of the gun, or if not that at least paint the black dots.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Djinn... The guns are going to be drilled out for sure, looking at the pics and getting your feedback is important to me since I may forget some things that I am confident you guys will point out. Drilling out the guns is a thing I forgot about, hence no black dots LOL As for the washes on the metals. I'm going to stay away from that... Yes Word Bearers are an ooolllddd chapter, but I always see their zeal being reflected in their appearance. While they don't abhor mutation (I don't think) like the TSons do, I do think that maintenance on their weapons and armour is something that is prayerful to them, which leads to more contemplation on the Word of Lorgar. Can you explain what you mean about the mix of red into browns? This is for the washes on the metallics? Thanks again Djinn, your opinion and help is always of value to me my friend!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You can do it for the wash on the metal or even the armor. You can wash browns and then hit the red wash (watered down a lot) so that very little of it shows.

Well off to paint the Cobra for a bit.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The type of wash the Djinn is referring to is very thin and does not add a ton of colour to a model, just adds a bit more depth to it. If you feel that your metallics here are good enough in your eyes, then by all means leave them as is. They look just fine, never fear. Yes you -could- make them more detailed/give them more depth but you don't -need- to.

Regarding the claws, consider my tutorial on power weapons perhaps. It will fit the theme of your models well and is both easy and effective, heavy emphasis on easy.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'll definately take a look into that tut... The washes must have been "washed" out in the pics... cause there's ample wash on them lol Thanks for the link to the tut!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

*Update on Lightning Claws*

hey guys, after some suggestions, the Lightning claw Termie got an upgrade. Tried to play about and went with the old school style of Claws as painted in ancient WD issues. Was kinda refreshing, and well this adds that lost character to the Termie. YOu can also see the bases that I'm going for. Not sure if it'll be a planet who's crust is finally breaking apart (lava flowing) or just city style rubble. Anyway CC welcome


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks terrific! I vote for a lava base. The black crust would compliment the colours you have going very nicely. Either way, keep up the good work:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The new claws are sweet, the eye of horus icon on the should needs a pupil or something, it jumps out as kinda plain. I think this model would look neat on a Lavabase or even a normal landscape base.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hmmm The Eye eh?? hmm I think that would add more too! While these are just gaming Terminators, I think I've gone this far on them, a little colour to the eye would be cool indeed, thanks for that suggestion Djinn! Lava Base it is for sure, only gotta do it for my whole army *sigh* hahah I can handle it I guess! Damned- thanks for the vote of confidence man, much appreciated. Thanks for looking guys, I always appreciate feedback!!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

They look great. Can't wait to see them done.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking very nice now; I'd say go for city rubble for the base, as having red/orange type lava wouldn't give enough of a contrast to the mini itself. Maybe slightly blue-tinged stone or something...?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments... Glad you like the claws, I really do like how they added that little bit of pop where it didn't have that before! I do think the rubble base would kind of contrast the model a bit... *sigh* I dunno... LOL I've put the decals on and all that's left is to paint the bases, I'll decide with way eventually. Now off to finish my Oblits.


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Looking very nice now; I'd say go for city rubble for the base, as having red/orange type lava wouldn't give enough of a contrast to the mini itself. Maybe slightly blue-tinged stone or something...?


i agree with this: a lavabase would not contrast enough with the figure and would risk making the entire model look somewhat dull. i would go for a dark base (something a bit in the line of your powerclaws) to really put the focus on the goodlooking miniature.

showing some darkgreen liquid polution/toxic waste through the cracks would also work rather cool i suppose, seeing how well the contrast between the powercable on the left arm and the main colour works. good luck!


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

That is some bitching paint work you got on the go there


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Cheers guys, thanks for the comments and ideas! I have decided to go with the city rubble look. I figured Word Bearers are into utterly destroying civilizations if they don't submit to Lorgar's Word... sooooo... city rubble while contrasting, would definately work for their character too!


----------

